# Paphiopedilum Fanaticum



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 6, 2015)

Paphiopedilum Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)

I've wanted this hybrid for awhile. I just love the earthy tones, and the veining on the petals of Fanaticum. Also, I love knowing that these two species, malipoense and micranthum, naturally hybridize in nature.

Last summer I noticed that the market was getting flooded a bit with some really amazing paph hybrids, Fanaticum being one, and as a result, the prices started dropping. It got to the point where I said to myself, I'm never going to find this hybrid in bud again for this price.

So, here I am, showing it off. The leaves are very dark with a blueish cast. Really surprisingly distinct from Norito Hasegawa. The spike is sooooo tall. I can't even keep the plant under lights right now. The stem is quite strong, although I staked it to protect against my clumsiness, were I more nimble, I wouldn't have even bothered. The spike and bloom took months to develop, much like malipoense (which I also have in bud).

The bud first opened up as a much smaller flower. Then over the course of a couple days it ballooned out and expanded quite nicely. Now it's a nice big flower. The shape is a bit wonky and it doesn't look like it's quite fully open, but I suspect these minor issues will improve in future blooms when the plant is more mature. I had hoped for some fragrance, but what's there is so barely detectable that I can't even guarantee it's not my mind playing tricks on me. I also really prefer the clones with a dark staminode, so I didn't quite get that, but overall, I like this plant.

















The lip kind of looks like a hungover fairy flew over to her toilet bowl and proceeded to splash the entire rim with pink fairy vomit.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 6, 2015)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Paphiopedilum Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)
> 
> The lip kind of looks like a hungover fairy flew over to her toilet bowl and proceeded to splash the entire rim with pink fairy vomit.



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: LOL. Nice one, even without the dark staminode..


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting staminode, for sure. Pretty pouch.


----------



## Spaph (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice one, I too am hooked on Fanaticum and have one just coming into bloom! Very unique white staminode!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting description!  Thanks for sharing this nice bloom.


----------



## troy (Jan 6, 2015)

a keeper!!! this is now on my list


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, that's beautiful! I love the staminode!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2015)

very 'graphic'.
Lovely green on the petals with great contrasting markings


----------



## Secundino (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that description ... !:rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice pop. 
Looks like a Kohler.


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Jan 7, 2015)

I keep coming back to this thread to look at the coloring of that beautiful bloom. You also have a talent for painting pictures with your words! :clap:

Can you name a place where I can buy one of these?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes, where'd you get it (and how much)?


----------



## atlantis (Jan 7, 2015)

Well...after that description I won´t ask about fragrance. I´m afraid. 

Very nice flower


----------



## Secundino (Jan 7, 2015)

Come on - after all this is _fairy_ puke. That must smell a bit like heaven with a raspberry note.


----------



## Markhamite (Jan 7, 2015)

Love the colours! Wonderful flower.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words, everyone. It is a very lovely bloom, and I'm glad you liked the back story.

I believe I got this from a Hawaiian grower, too lazy to look up the details on Ebay. There were so many amazing multiflorals being listed, and a wonderful assortment of parvies all last year. There were tons of anitum and sanderianum hybrids, even 2nd and 3rd generation type stuff. I also noticed way more parvies and wish list plants that I recalled from previous years.

At first, these plants were subject to heavy bidding and high prices. For instance, a month prior to me getting this plant, I saw a blooming sized (but not in bloom) Fanaticum sell for around $50. Again, don't quote me on the details, but I'm pretty sure I picked this up for under $30 including shipping (IIRC it was around $22 for the plant, and $8 for shipping).

The fragrance is still faint, but it is more noticeable now. The scent is devoid of any sweetness. Reminds me a bit of apple peels, with maybe some pine woodsy notes. It's mellow, not at all pungent or sharp.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 7, 2015)

You have a nice one for sure. I like the bold marking on the dorsal and sepal. Glad the fragrance has arrived.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 8, 2015)

mrhappyrotter said:


> The lip kind of looks like a hungover fairy flew over to her toilet bowl and proceeded to splash the entire rim with pink fairy vomit.


Best. Description. Ever. :rollhappy:

That made my day. 


Now, since you seem very good with Parvis, do you have any general cultural tips for them and any specific ones for malipoense? Substrate, water (how often, fertilizer, etc), temps, light and so on and so forth. I've decided I want to try and get mine to grow better and maybe flower, mostly because I want it to grow more fans so I get more of those lovely leaves.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh no!!! Beware, now there come the alien toenail clippings!!!! Go hide!!!oke:


Thanks to mrhappyrotter I've browsed all catalogues of european vendors searching my preferred parvi-hybrid, but no one has them. Lucky for this time. Will give the fairies another try in summer!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 8, 2015)

Secundino said:


> Oh no!!! Beware, now there come the alien toenail clippings!!!! Go hide!!!oke:
> 
> 
> Thanks to mrhappyrotter I've browsed all catalogues of european vendors searching my preferred parvi-hybrid, but no one has them. Lucky for this time. Will give the fairies another try in summer!



Alien toenail clippings are low K and provide copious amounts of micronutrients such as uranium and tritium.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 8, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> Best. Description. Ever. :rollhappy:
> 
> That made my day.
> 
> ...



Maliopense is one of those parvies that I haven't had a lot of success with yet for some reason. My strategy is to keep buying them until I find one that will put up with whatever deficiencies in my care is that killed the others.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 8, 2015)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Maliopense is one of those parvies that I haven't had a lot of success with yet for some reason. My strategy is to keep buying them until I find one that will put up with whatever deficiencies in my care is that killed the others.


Oh, darn it. I haven't killed mine yet after 2½ years (surprisingly enough), but I had hoped to glean some knowledge how to make it flourish. I'll just wait and see what it does I guess.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, keep buying is the key and that's why I plan on doing.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 9, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Yes, keep buying is the key and that's why I plan on doing.


That's what I do with urbanianum; working on my second one now, almost killed it last year but it's still with us and it looks like it's bouncing back. I've recently acquired my second mastersianum and helenae and I hope I won't mess up this time around! I will also get myself a new acmodontum in the future, because I think it's a gorgeous species.


----------



## raymond (Jan 9, 2015)

very nice


----------

